# north carolina trip and critters i brought home



## catfishrod69 (Nov 15, 2010)

this is the first part of the post for my adventure....pics 1 and 5 i think are a hogna lenta...always hungry and about 3 inches...really cool....beetles are about 2 inches....i think they are all female but cant tell....i also think they are bess beetles, or odontotaenius disjunctus.....skink i think is a 5 lined....and also...might be the spawn of lightning....very fast...look for next post.....north carolina 2


----------



## Silberrücken (Nov 15, 2010)

Whoa!!!!!  :worship::worship::worship: RESPECT :worship::worship::worship:

... for catching that 5-lined Skink! Those are indeed fast as lightning, LOL! I love the Skinks, they are very very cool to watch (IF they let you watch, lol).

The Wolf....  will leave that for more experienced members to comment on... 

The Bess Beetles are awesome-I don't remember seeing these...  

You found a lot of great things on your NC trip! :clap: When will you visit there again? 

Thanks for sharing your experiences with us! 

S.


----------



## Galapoheros (Nov 16, 2010)

Cool finds!  You can do scale count on the head with the skink to determine weather it's a five-lined or Broadhead.  Five-lined have 4 labial scales and the Broadhead has 5, the Broadhead also has two postlabials but not the Five-lined according to a book I have.  Maybe you can google some of that stuff and find a diagram.


----------



## catfishrod69 (Nov 16, 2010)

yeah he was under a rock in sand..only had his head pokin out of a hole.....i could tell where his body was, and grabbed for that area and got him....i really doubt he will let me see him....i had to rearrange his home yesterday to see him....im not positive, but i kinda remember catching these bess beetles here in ohio as a kid....maybe.....actually im goin next year to NC for a whole week....so ill be able to find alot better selection.....this time it was 2 days and in fall so everything was wintering.....im not sure what time of year im goin yet, but will probably be maybe september, or sometime warmer....and i wont be as grab happy as i was this time.....i was grabbing every bug i seen.....ended up letting some small beetles go.....haha...



Silberrücken said:


> Whoa!!!!!  :worship::worship::worship: RESPECT :worship::worship::worship:
> 
> ... for catching that 5-lined Skink! Those are indeed fast as lightning, LOL! I love the Skinks, they are very very cool to watch (IF they let you watch, lol).
> 
> ...


----------



## catfishrod69 (Nov 16, 2010)

yeah i have read about that....i thought about doing that, but just havent got around to doing it yet....so far i have just went off of pictures....i know he likes to bite...haha...



Galapoheros said:


> Cool finds!  You can do scale count on the head with the skink to determine weather it's a five-lined or Broadhead.  Five-lined have 4 labial scales and the Broadhead has 5, the Broadhead also has two postlabials but not the Five-lined according to a book I have.  Maybe you can google some of that stuff and find a diagram.


----------



## Galapoheros (Nov 16, 2010)

I had a Broadhead that was real bitey too, it would clamp on on and shake like mad dog.  Don't know what it's problem was, ...oh yeah, it was a skink:razz:


----------



## H. laoticus (Nov 16, 2010)

Nice finds!

I'm gonna go on a hunt of my own, the target being a southern alligator lizard.  I've been wanting to keep these guys badly again.  Voracious eaters with a nasty bite


----------



## catfishrod69 (Nov 17, 2010)

yeah those wild lizards just dont understand how small and pathetic their bite is



Galapoheros said:


> I had a Broadhead that was real bitey too, it would clamp on on and shake like mad dog.  Don't know what it's problem was, ...oh yeah, it was a skink:razz:


----------



## catfishrod69 (Nov 17, 2010)

thanks...thats cool..good luck...nasty bite makes it sound interesting enough



H. laoticus said:


> Nice finds!
> 
> I'm gonna go on a hunt of my own, the target being a southern alligator lizard.  I've been wanting to keep these guys badly again.  Voracious eaters with a nasty bite


----------



## Galapoheros (Nov 17, 2010)

H. laoticus said:


> Nice finds!
> 
> I'm gonna go on a hunt of my own, the target being a southern alligator lizard.  I've been wanting to keep these guys badly again.  Voracious eaters with a nasty bite



Alligator lizards are NICE lizards, Texas alligator lizard is my second fav native lizard after the Gila ...never had a Gila but I know they're cool lol.


----------



## catfishrod69 (Nov 17, 2010)

i was doin some looking and i think maybe the wolf spider might not be hogna lenta, but might be....Hogna carolinensis...looks like it...and says they get large....got it from this website  http://www.dpughphoto.com/spiders.htm


----------



## H. laoticus (Nov 17, 2010)

Galapoheros said:


> Alligator lizards are NICE lizards, Texas alligator lizard is my second fav native lizard after the Gila ...never had a Gila but I know they're cool lol.


I'm gonna have to agree with you, Todd.  They're very nice lizards and need more exposure to the hobby!  I was looking up lizards for sale the other day and couldn't believe someone was selling a "Texas alligator lizard" for over two hundred bucks!  Is that normal?  I don't know if they're a different type of lizard than I think they are, but I thought they looked like the typical southern alligator lizard.  What makes them so expensive?  There were sold as Gerrhonotus l. infernalis


----------

